# marppio videos



## dl59 (Feb 26, 2003)

has any one seen the videos buy the marppio ***. and how they come pair to the old videos by profesor presas


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 27, 2003)

From the ones I've seen so far, they are not in THE Professor's league. It seemed like they were trying to copy the format used by their father, which is a mistake because it emphasis the differences in ability. The basic disarms shown in their video covering this topic showed different disarms than the Professor taught. A few were the same but most of them were different. I recently saw another video in this series, and to be honest it is probably my last.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *From the ones I've seen so far, they are not in THE Professor's league. It seemed like they were trying to copy the format used by their father, which is a mistake because it emphasis the differences in ability. The basic disarms shown in their video covering this topic showed different disarms than the Professor taught. A few were the same but most of them were different. I recently saw another video in this series, and to be honest it is probably my last. *




Hmmmm, This is not good to hear.

Is the Video work done By Rodell? or by Demetrio or Remy Jr?

Curious?


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 27, 2003)

In the ones that I saw Remy Jr was the instructor and Senior Master Rodel was uke.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *In the ones that I saw Remy Jr was the instructor and Senior Master Rodel was uke. *



Hmmm, and SM Rodel could not cover and or assist from the uke side to make thing flow better? for better instruction?


----------



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Feb 28, 2003)

:Taken From MARPPIO Guest Book:

Date: 12/1/2002 - 3:17 PM 
Name: Ric Velando 
Email: Velandoea@AOL.com 
Location: Davenport, Iowa, United States 
Comments: I have just acquired a few tapes of Modernarnis and I was really impressed by Dr. Remy Presas and Master Dagooc Rodillo. They are very clear, concise and very logical in their teaching. The tapes are an excellent source of information and has helped me learn and teach Arnis to my students, but they cannot replace the seminars. I have hosted and attended seminars in Modernarnis by the Presas family. Because this martial art was created by their father, and because they are native Filipinos who know the culture and speak Tagalog, all participants feel the true spirit of this art. This spirit cannot be acquired by watching the tapes, but by learning directly from the true heirs

Ric Velando

Date: 11/28/2002 - 11:29 AM 
Name: Ray Castillo 
Email: mmarvin1818@yahoo.com 
Location: Vallejo, ca, u.s.a. 
Comments: For those interested in Modern Arnis, the video tape offered by MARPPIO is a great start. The video is detailed enough to give future arnisadors a good foundation. It's not geared to give you a black belt overnight, but it will give you the tools necessary to get there. If you are looking for a video series that gives a good foundation, these are it. I have the first 4 tapes, and intend to get the others.

Ray Castillo

Date: 12/11/2002 - 11:58 AM
Name: Leopoldo M. Duran

I also recommend the excellent arnis training videos. I purchased some and now have the luxury of learning the techniques at my own pace at home although I do strongly recommend that your respective instructors hone your ability to perform the various techniques.

Leopoldo M. Duran

:Taken From MARPPIO E-mail Box:

From: "Professor Sinuhe Martinez" profesorsinuhe@hotmail.com
Subject: !! Gretting s from Mexico!!
Sent: Wed, 26 Feb 2003 03:35:23
Your instructional videos is very educational because it is step by step and its MARPPIO MODERN ARNIS...ìt`s great!!

From: "Professor Sinuhe Martinez" profesorsinuhe@hotmail.com
Subject:  I received your Videos!!
Sent: Wed, 05 Feb 2003 04:01:48

Dear sir Remy:

my friend , I received your videos and book , look it , its great , and very interesting .now I learn your MARPPIO system ..Congratulation for your work.

From:  Velandoea@aol.com
Subject: video tapes
Sent: Tue, 12 Nov 2002 22:40:39

Remy,
         I got your complimentary tapes from Gary.  Thanks much.  I watched and practiced the techniques you and Master Rodillo showed.   The tape is very good and very well done.  I look forward to buying all the videotapes by MARPPIO.  We'll keep in touch.  

Salamat,
Ric


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the other side of view!


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks for the other side of view!  *



 I would like to say "thank you" to Rich Parson for being open minded...  I have trained with Marppio every time they have been in the Northwest, and even though they are showing a different progression of Modern Arnis I have learned something new....... 
 No matter who the instructor is, whether it is Rodell, Remy Jr., Demetrio, Maryanne, or Carlo, Marppio put their hearts out on line, and gives their all to the students.... So, if you are looking to learn the Professors art of Modern Arnis from my experience you will learn a piece from the Professors art, but in my opinion you will also learn more about the Professor, his life, and his trials to make Modern Arnis what it is today.........
 Personally, I feel that the Marppio group wants to build a strong foundation to Modern Arnis, so that would equate that they don't show all the "secret squirrel" stuff they have learned at this point. The best lesson I learned from the Martial arts is that the basics will save your life...........
 I am looking forward to great stuff from Marppio, and they will always have my full support (even though I am just a Junior in the Modern Arnis world)....

Bob


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *I would like to say "thank you" to Rich Parson for being open minded...  I have trained with Marppio every time they have been in the Northwest, and even though they are showing a different progression of Modern Arnis I have learned something new.......
> No matter who the instructor is, whether it is Rodell, Remy Jr., Demetrio, Maryanne, or Carlo, Marppio put their hearts out on line, and gives their all to the students.... So, if you are looking to learn the Professors art of Modern Arnis from my experience you will learn a piece from the Professors art, but in my opinion you will also learn more about the Professor, his life, and his trials to make Modern Arnis what it is today.........
> Personally, I feel that the Marppio group wants to build a strong foundation to Modern Arnis, so that would equate that they don't show all the "secret squirrel" stuff they have learned at this point. The best lesson I learned from the Martial arts is that the basics will save your life...........
> ...




Bob,

Thanks, yet I think it is no big deal, to have an open mind. It is a part of who I am.  I hope to be able to check out the MARPIO myself soon. Maybe in April out in Reno.  

Ciao


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *No matter who the instructor is, whether it is Rodell, Remy Jr., Demetrio, Maryanne, or Carlo, Marppio put their hearts out on line, and gives their all to the students*



I totally agree with Bob!


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 2, 2003)

My comment about MARPPIO was regarding the videos that I had seen and not about the individuals or their training styles or seminars. My comments are my opinion to a question that was asked. I am also looking at these videos from an advanced level so I may see things that newer practitioners may not. I also have seen enough of the Professor to be able to compare, which was also part of the original question.

MARPPIO'S posting of comments from their guest book is NOT an indicator as to the quality of the videos. I will trust more from what I see here on Martial Talk where there is no vested interest in the product and get a non biased review. 

It has been a long time since we've heard anything from MARPPIO here on Martial Talk. One negative comment and Bang! there they. As a major organization maybe they could participate a little more. It could even help sell some of their products.


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *My comment about MARPPIO was regarding the videos that I had seen and not about the individuals or their training styles or seminars. My comments are my opinion to a question that was asked.*


*

I stand corrected... I responded quickly without thinking... Thanks for the clarity....




			I am also looking at these videos from an advanced level so I may see things that newer practitioners may not. I also have seen enough of the Professor to be able to compare, which was also part of the original question.
		
Click to expand...


Again I stand corrected... I responded quickly without thinking. After your last post I see your point of view and your right to freedom of thought........




			MARPPIO'S posting of comments from their guest book is NOT an indicator as to the quality of the videos. I will trust more from what I see here on Martial Talk where there is no vested interest in the product and get a non biased review.
		
Click to expand...


 You are correct, but only to a point..... Their guest book is an indicator of the quality of the videos. Their guest book is an indicator because people who actually like their work takes the time to communicate that. Their guest book is open to the public...   
 Martial talk is a a non biased review, but again if you really wanted to have an input that they would take seriously you would send your opinion to them privately not on a forum that all responses are read with doubt, and is closely scrutized.. 




			It has been a long time since we've heard anything from MARPPIO here on Martial Talk. One negative comment and Bang! there they. As a major organization maybe they could participate a little more.
		
Click to expand...

 
On this part I am only speaking from my perception and not speaking for Marppio... All forums are so politically orientated that it takes to much effort to monitor and respond to... So, I am thinking that they feel their efforts are spent better by doing their own work, and not being part of the political scene.... Personally, I would love to see every factions point of view to questions that regard techinque, history etc. etc, but I really don't blame anyone that will not jump into a politcal mess, or jump in defending themselves or someone else........... I am guilty many time over as I am now, into jumping into a topic where I feel a certain group has been misjudged or been insulted (I am not saying you were insulting to Marppio).  




			It could even help sell some of their products.
		
Click to expand...


You are right here, but again it is their decision.... 

 Overall, why I addressed this topic, is not because you voiced your point of view it is because your choice of words seemed to be negative...... I do understand a blunt point of view, but you need to realize that your written word is something subjected to perceptions, and that is why Marppio and I posted what we did. 
 I never was given the impression that they were trying to replace, take over or follow in the EXACT path that Professor Presas started... No one could do that........
 Personally, I feel that Marppio is trying to lay a foundation to THEIR perception of the art, and that is why your advanced point of view is not satisfied...   Be patient do not close the doors on the groups just because they do not satisfy your needs at this juncture....... 
 Bloodwood, please do not take offense to this post it is just my opinion... I am not trying to start a flame war, or offend you..... I just think that your first post was rather biased, and was not worded correctly... I have read numerous post you have written, and I value your effort, and knowledge.......

Bob (Again I am just a Junior in this wordl)*


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 3, 2003)

Bob
No offense taken. It is good to seen juniors in the art posting and expressing their opinions.
I can see where you saw negative vibes from my post, however that was not my intention with regard to the family, only what I personally felt about what I had seen on the videos. Had I been better moved by what I had seen, I would not have hesitated to say that as well.

As far as MARPPIO"S Martial Talk post with letters from their guest book, had I written them and expressed to them what I posted on Martial Talk do you think it would have been included in their Martial Talk post? I think not!
I do get around and I have seen them. I liked what I saw but that still doesn't mean I have to like their videos.

When MARPPIO first came onto the scene they portrayed themselves as ambassadors of Modern Arnis, that they were NON POLITICAL and would work with ALL the Modern Arnis Groups for the betterment of the art. They may have started out thinking like that but as of late they have gone into their own shell and have avoided contact with all the other Modern Arnis Organizations save for Datu Worden.
So why this change in thinking, beats the hell out of me. Maybe someone could shed some light on this. Maybe if they had kept to their original way of thinking and taken on an ambassador's role, the Modern Arnis family would be a closer one and less political. I do believe that golden moment has now passed them by, but that is just my opinion.

bloodwood     
 :asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 4, 2003)

Bob, may portray himself as a junior in Modern Arnis, but would you consider someone with over 15 years of serious training, 8 years of that has been as an instructor with the elite military, and carries a very hard to get third degree from Datu Worden a junior? 

He is Worden's number one knife instructor, he is an ambassador to the Art, one of my mentors and a very good friend. He stands very tall out here in the West. Junior I don't think so, humble yes, Kind yes, ambassador yes, deadly definitely, When Bob talks here we all pay close attention as walks the talk strongly and respectably so.

Sorry Bob, Your faithful friend here with all due respect has to set things in there proper prospective.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification, Pappa Geo.

Bob its not only nice to have you on board, but it is also nice to see someone with your kind of time and experience with humility. Keep up the good work.

Sincerely,
PAUL
 :armed:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 9, 2003)

Just saw 2 of the tapes this weekend. I would not recommend buying them.


----------



## Dieter (Mar 10, 2003)

Why?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2003)

The Presas family is better in person than on tape.


----------

